# Video: What is a united nations multinational force observer doing on u.s. Soil?



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

VIDEO: WHAT IS A UNITED NATIONS MULTINATIONAL FORCE OBSERVER DOING ON U.S. SOIL?
DECEMBER 17, 2015 | INTELLIHUB.COM | News & Politics » Intellihub | 3,730 VIEWS
unobserver
A strange video is making waves in alternative media circles after it revealed that at least one United Nations Multinational Force Observer is currently operating on U.S. soil.

The fifteen second video clip shows a UN employee inside his vehicle after getting gas in northeastern Pennsylvania. The concerned citizen who filmed the exchange attempts to ask the man what type of work would require him to be in the country, to no avail.
So what is exactly is a UN Multinational Force Observer and why would they be operating inside the U.S.?
Originally commissioned to supervise the implementation of the security provisions of the Egyptian-Israeli Treaty of Peace, the observers have been activated across the world to essentially make sure terms of a ceasefire or treaty are followed.
What makes this sighting so interesting besides the fact that it was within the United States is the fact that the man was filmed with his UN indication clearly in the open as if he was there in an official capacity.

Video: What is a United Nations Multinational Force Observer doing on U.S. soil? | The Daily Sheeple


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

There was a big rumor a few years ago...
To recap, as the United Nations openly pushes for the complete disarmament of the American people, more and more suspicious UN activities are being reported across the country, with some even believing that they indicate a near future martial law event.
They would be authorized to fire on American Civilians....
My thoughts were these guys could fight there way outta a wet paper bag!
What do you think?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Disturbing.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There are military and civilian foreign nationals in this country all the time for training.
I'll bet the conspiracy theorists would experience brain failure if they spent much time in Columbus, Georgia. The School Of The Americas is located in Fort Benning and many foreign soldiers are trained there. In fact, there is an ANZAC detachment permanently stationed there (ANZAC = Australian/New Zealand). This is merely one example.

This is much ado about nothing, in my own opinion.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

Dont know what to think. Just odd.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Heck that's nothing. There was video of a Russian cargo plane with the flag and everything on the tail in New Jersey. I posted it before.

This guy is probably retired and proudly displaying his old badge.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There are military and civilian foreign nationals in this country all the time for training.
> I'll bet the conspiracy theorists would experience brain failure if they spent much time in Columbus, Georgia. The School Of The Americas is located in Fort Benning and many foreign soldiers are trained there. In fact, there is an ANZAC detachment permanently stationed there (ANZAC = Australian/New Zealand). This is merely one example.
> 
> This is much ado about nothing, in my own opinion.


In nowhere NE Pennsylvania????


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Working for Obama, and Hillary


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

James m said:


> Heck that's nothing. There was video of a Russian cargo plane with the flag and everything on the tail in New Jersey. I posted it before.
> 
> This guy is probably retired and proudly displaying his old badge.


The Russian cargo plane was at Dover AFB wasn't it?

A open secret, the US military contracts with Russian federation "civilian" air freight companies to haul vehicles and supplies to Astan

The Antonov AN-124 can haul twice what a C-5 can and land on a rough airfield, where as a C5 cant
I search a bunch of them........

Most theories online are easily debunked with reality


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> In nowhere NE Pennsylvania????


Suppose he was on a day off, sight seeing in a country he was visiting for the first time?
Do you think people in foreign countries think they are being invaded when they spot American sailors on shore liberty in their uniforms?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Scouting for the Muslim Brotherhood?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Out of curiosity I need to find a better picture so I can see where it is around my area. I almost fear yahoos yelling about the UN as much as the UN.


----------

